# Single vs Twin outboard boats



## Troberts14 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have never owned a center console and in the market for a new boat. My main question is a single engine or a twin engine boat. The use for this boat will be for bottom fishing and inshore trolling probably 30 miles out on a good day. With what i am wanting to do would I be ok with a single engine boat or should I step up to a twin engine boat. thanks


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Many people fish 25-40 miles out in single engine boats me being one of them. But I do wish I could afford a boat with with twins.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a single outboard and fish 20ish miles in the gulf. Wish I had 2 for more range and peace of mind


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

Ive had boats with both, I think that the twins offer peace of mind and plenty of power/torque when running. If your getting anything 24' or more get twins


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Todays outboards are very reliable. Twins cost more, weigh more and will not outperform a single of adequate power. You have twice the maintenance. Twins may give you peace of mind, but a dealer told me a long time ago that most breakdowns are caused by bad fuel and when one engine goes so does the other. My brother lost 2 powerheads on his Grady White from bad fuel and I towed him 6 miles before we made the inlet with my single engine Shamrock.


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

There are hundreds of threads on this, we are going out Friday if you wanna tag along your welcome to ride in my boat and see how it handles


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

thisis one of those "flip a quarter" type of questions... I have 2, but an sort of used to having twins, so if you think you ever want to go to the rigs or far offshore where you may not see another boat all day..... twins. if your inshore and in state waters where other boats are around, the single will do ya...


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Regardless of single or twins - a very good radio, safety kit with flares, etc. and sea tow subscription. I run a single but I stay with 20 miles or so unless buddied up with the majority of my fishing no more than 15 miles offshore.

When I get the itch to go to the blue water I charter or get on a friends with a bigger boat, necessary gear and at least twins.


----------



## Troberts14 (Jul 7, 2013)

crburnside said:


> There are hundreds of threads on this, we are going out Friday if you wanna tag along your welcome to ride in my boat and see how it handles


Thanks for the offer but unfortunately i have to work.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ran a 24 ft wa for 10 years, single 2003 Yamaha 225. 30 miles to the Edge was a regular trip. Epirb, flares, dual-vhf, etc. And tow boat insurance.

Upgraded to a twin now and wouldn't go back. Why? For 1, the twins seem to lay a better trail for trolling. Ease of maneuvering never touch the wheel docking usually. Safety of course. And the hole shot coming on plane is amazing. Twin 300 Zukes.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

If you can afford the fuel for duals, get them; is how I look at it. A single outboard will have a fuel tank that is in the range of 80-100 gallons. Dual outboards that I've seen specifications for put them in the 150-200 gallons range.

Using a safety measure of a half-tank of fuel minimum if going in the GoM, that would then be 75-100 gallons of fuel needed running a dual outboard.

So at today's fuel prices for 87 octane ($2.62 per gal.), a day of fishing with duals will be $190-250 for boat, $35 tow vehicle, and $10 launch fee. So, estimate $235-295 for a day of fishing (before adding costs for ice, bait, etc. if needed to be purchased)


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Twins are a waste of money and Power. Sea tow is much cheaper. Most modern engines have safety features that if malfunctioning they will limit the RPMs. If something serious seatow or get on the VHF Radio or cell phone and call the Coast Guard.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

OLDBOB said:


> Todays outboards are very reliable. Twins cost more, weigh more and will not outperform a single of adequate power. You have twice the maintenance. Twins may give you peace of mind, but a dealer told me a long time ago that most breakdowns are caused by bad fuel and when one engine goes so does the other. My brother lost 2 powerheads on his Grady White from bad fuel and I towed him 6 miles before we made the inlet with my single engine Shamrock.


X 2  All Used boats can stand to have their fuel tanks cleaned. 

Went from this:










To this:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

great thread; all a matter of personal preference and discretionary income; the latter IMHO.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

X-Shark, you are right about cleaning tanks, especially on a used boat, but my brothers Grady White was new and the engines only had 25 hours on them. The first engine went out when he was out about 20 miles and he called me on my boat. He ran in on one engine until the second seized. Outboards, especially 2 strokes, need good fresh gas,


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I will just add this of my personal view.

Most of you know I sept 5yrs building X-Shark in my shop. It use to be a 23ft Mako center console.

I wanted twins, but after all the extra expense and it was a LOT more than just buying a 2nd motor.

I feel that the boat would have performed better with a single 250.

Why?

Lose 200lbs of weight right where you Don't want it.

2nd motor added twice the drag and feel that the boat would have met the goal of 3MPG..... Best it ever saw was 2.8MPG

The Parker is what I wanted when I built the Mako....And as much as I spent on the Mako I could have financed the Parker


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> I will just add this of my personal view.
> 
> Most of you know I sept 5yrs building X-Shark in my shop. It use to be a 23ft Mako center console.
> 
> ...


The only thing that you wouldn't have with the Parker would be the satisfaction of what you created.


----------

